# Google in 2020



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

*i36.tinypic.com/205b8uw.jpg


*One More:*


*www.militantplatypus.com/download/blogimages/lgpics/Google_2030.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 6, 2008)

Funny People Make this type of threads..!!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 6, 2008)

lol...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Funny People Make this type of threads..!!


You are absolutely right


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Dec 6, 2008)

ha ha ROFL !


----------



## satyamy (Dec 6, 2008)

nice imagination


----------



## Coool (Dec 6, 2008)

what about yahoo???


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Coool said:


> what about yahoo???


It will be acquired by Google and will be known as *Goohoo!*


----------



## Coool (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech said:


> It will be acquired by Google and will be known as *Goohoo!*


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## selva1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Funny People Make this type of threads..!!



Is it a compliment


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

selva1966 said:


> Is it a compliment


A Taunt... But who cares?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 6, 2008)

No option for Advanced Search?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> No option for Advanced Search?


After so many options still you want Advanced Search?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 6, 2008)

^^In 2020, these options won't be called advanced. What if the user wants to search in more than one category?


----------



## nix (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech said:


> A Taunt... But who cares?


  haha.. good one...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^In 2020, these options won't be called advanced. What if the user wants to search in more than one category?


Point to be Noted 



nix said:


> haha.. good one...


----------



## garfield_56 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey do add microsoft in 2020!!!!!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 7, 2008)

garfield_56 said:


> Hey do add microsoft in 2020!!!!!


It will be overtaken by Google and will be known as Googlesoft


----------



## biju amatya (Dec 8, 2008)

people spying on me i guess 
 OH DONT FORGET ABOUT 
privacy options


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

biju amatya said:


> people spying on me i guess
> OH DONT FORGET ABOUT
> privacy options


Haan bhai

*Advance Search* ho gaya 

*Privacy Option* bhi ho gaya 

Bas ab *Preferences* chahiye


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Google in 2009????


----------



## amudee (Dec 8, 2008)

dont go fat in 2009 Google will be conquered by Pakistani Militants and they will make it their official website for terrorism broacasting news. it will be called googlitant.com or googlistan.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/5516/google2020yo2.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Dec 9, 2008)

*One More:*


*www.militantplatypus.com/download/blogimages/lgpics/Google_2030.jpg


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

What about google in 2100?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL..

Reminded me of Love Story 2050  ROFLMAO


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL, this is funny


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2008)

By 2020?
You will all own google sold machines working off an operating system hosted on google servers. The updates/addons will be done directly to the server version, so there is no talk of buying and selling. All software developers will work for google, and the concept of downloading will be obsolete, because all your data will be stored on remote google servers. You will have to buy stuff just to access it. Demos will be one time access, buying will let you access it as many times as you want. 
You will own a google phone, and it will insert context relevent ads in the middle of the call (which will hopefully make the call free), as well as offer context relevent services. You will be able to order pizza, a cab or send a file or email to the caller WHILE making the call. 
Hell, google will put in ads in your fridge, when you run out of food or a particular type of food goes bad. It will monitor your microwave, and your washing machine, calling google listed technicians and dobhiwallahs or istriwallahs. Google will be in your underwear too, telling you when you need a new pair. IT would be pretty convinient actually. 
By 2020, Google will have replaced the UN, become the government for the entire world. Hell, there will be people worshipping Google, because Google would have replaced God. Already all the necessary requirements are fulfilled - Its omnipotent and omnipresent. It just requires some time to become immortal. 

And oh, when you die, your souls will be uploaded to google.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL 

Anorion got a funny soul  Google will be in your Underwear too


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 17, 2008)

In 2100 Google will have this tag line: "Google is your computer!"


----------

